# Cannot Set Time Or Date On Parnis



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi.

Went to set the time on my Automatic Parnis (No logo) this morning and after a few turns the hands stopped,now i can't set the time or date.

It runs okay.

It's one of these.



















I decided to have a look inside,got as far as the second pic.

The small gear on the end of the winder is loose (the one end on,on the right) ,should it be like that?

Any idea what movement this is?

Thanks.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You mean this gear here?










If that one is lose, there's your problem right there. It has to be fixed to the stem (winder) so that it can move the hand gears on the second click. If it isn't, the stem is turning but doesn't make the gear move with it's motion.

BTW, no idea what movement that is... is that an auto and have you removed the rotor?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Far as I knew, these sterile Deep Sea / Sea Dweller type Parnis subs used the DG2813 .. being an auto of course.

Which would raise the question where the hell's the rotor!

edit: drat just read your post properly Renato, you've already suggested it missing...


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

You can see the small gear in the middle that the rotor drives.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Billtr96sn said:


> You can see the small gear in the middle that the rotor drives.


I think that small gear in the middle is the centre second pinion and will be only held in place by the still attached second hand ! Its got nothing to do with the auto work.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

This gear should move up and down the square part of the winding stem as you move the crown in and out of handset position.

If its not doing that it could be a fault with the set lever or set lever spring (under the dial)

also worth checking its not just the crown unscrewing from the stem !


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi.

Thanks for the replies.

My knowledge is limited regarding watches but i like a challenge.

I should have made it clear,i removed the rotor and other parts till i got to what you see in pic 2.It is an auto.

Yes,the gear marked with the red arrow is the one that's loose it has a round hole in it but runs on square part of the stem,it just seems very sloppy.

I have to admit i feel a bit of a plum as when i removed the 3 screws that held the top plate/bridge? it flew off as it had a flat spring attached to it and as the plate supported about 5 gears/wheels i'm now having trouble lining everything up and replacing the plate.

I'll keep on trying.

Thanks

PS.Anyone got a photo of the movement.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that's what the sellers call an Asian 2813 Automatic movement. It's not such a wild guess, I did a search on a couple of sites that sell those watches and that's the movement they state.

I tried googling for a picture but I gave up on the third page of results with fake watches carrying that particular movement! Omega Polprof-akes, Submariners, Sinn, Breitlings, Franck Mullers, you name it, they have it with an Asian 2813 inside! Coudn't find a single picture of the movement that might had helped you though but now you know what to look for.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> You mean this gear here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK i think i've cracked it.

The hand setting gear you've marked in red had come off the round part of the other gear it should have been on and was leaning over on the square part off the stem and not making contact with the gear above.

If you look to the left of it you can see a gap where it's not pushed right up to the shoulder.

I gently pushed it back on and now it does what it should.

The thing is should it be a press fit on that shaft or loctited on,because it may come off again.

Thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bob66 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Went to set the time on my Automatic Parnis (No logo) this morning and after a few turns the hands stopped,now i can't set the time or date.
> 
> ...


Hi.

I decided it was time to put this back together.

Spent a lovely Sunday evening searching the carpet for a lost spring.

Still haven't found it.

Starting to think i should stick to what i know. :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> Starting to think i should stick to what i know. :wallbash:


How will you learn then? It's only a Parnis and now you know all about flying springs


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bob66 said:


> Bob66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


I've bought a packet of flat spring steel of various sizes from Cousins.

I'm gonna make my own spring. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> I've bought a packet of flat spring steel of various sizes from Cousins.
> 
> I'm gonna make my own spring. :sweatdrop:


Your going end up killing yourself over the Parnis, aren't you?...


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Bob66 said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought a packet of flat spring steel of various sizes from Cousins.
> ...


Hi.

I think i am,i don't like to give up and everything has value to me.

If i put it away somewhere i'll only keep thinking about it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think i am,i don't like to give up and everything has value to me.
> 
> If i put it away somewhere i'll only keep thinking about it.


I know what you mean, I'm a bit like that. Good luck and keep us posted! :thumbsup:


----------

